# Favorite Bach mp3s



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

I absolutely love Bach and I listen to his music (and other classical music) every day. 
I listen to his music when, I'm drinking coffee, or driving to my office, or cleaning the dishes, or falling asleep... Not as background music. I'm fully engaged, I just don't usually have time to sit for a hour or so to listen to complete works. This means that I just listen to classical music in small intervals of time. Usually when people discuss their favorite pieces, people would say something like, B Minor Mass or WTC or Violin P and S, or Brandenburg concertos, etc.

The reason I put favorite Bach mp3 in the title is (regardless of if you listen on CD or mp3) I'm wondering what your absolute favorite mp3 sized pieces of Bach are. If you buy a WTC CD or download the mp3s, it's not 1 track for book 1 and 1 track for book 2. They are broken down by number and sometimes even divided into preludes and fugues.

So, just wondering what some of your absolute favorites are?? The parts or pieces you could not live without and maybe consider (as I do) to be an indispensable part of your life that improve your quality of living!

Just hoping there are others out there who listen in a similar manner to me. Bach's repertoire is so vast, (I'm still working may way through every single Cantata), that I'm always discovering new gems.


----------

